# Creating Interest



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...eart-shaped-trinket-box-solid-jarrah-open.jpg

I notice that one of my pics had been downloaded over 1000 times, such interest but I do not see any projects to follow

tom


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Beautiful box Tom, were you seeking peoples feedback or their projects that used a similar method(s).


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

Mark said:


> Beautiful box Tom, were you seeking peoples feedback or their projects that used a similar method(s).


Sorry Mark This was posted to the wrong site I had this pic posted on another website trying to create interest in the use of the guides. I had given up on the router forum with some people not willing to accept the method I had developed so I moved onto another site.
Tom


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, I simply do not know how to say this any plainer. There are a good number of people who want your advice and some how to projects; they need to be done with fractional guides and bits. That is for the most part all that is available. If you really want to help comvert people to your methods you are going to have to work out a couple of projects with fractional bits and guides. You can tell me how easy the job is with metric tooling but if I can't get it that is no help. Many members have built skis. Please go back to using your TemplateTom name and teach people!


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

*Creating Inyterest*



Mike said:


> Tom, I simply do not know how to say this any plainer. There are a good number of people who want your advice and some how to projects; they need to be done with fractional guides and bits. That is for the most part all that is available. If you really want to help comvert people to your methods you are going to have to work out a couple of projects with fractional bits and guides. You can tell me how easy the job is with metric tooling but if I can't get it that is no help. Many members have built skis. Please go back to using your TemplateTom name and teach people!


Mike

I have on a number of occasions tried to put together a topic of what I am doing using imperial sizes. First I do not have the guides to present a topic, and I certainly would not submit a "How to DO" without trying it myself first. People who use the imperial guides can simple convert the metric sizes to imperial in the same way I have in the past when seeing a worthwhile article in an American Magazine convert it to metric.

With regard to getting back to teaching people I did try but was 'Railroaded' by you know who coming in and presenting his method of producing the process. His followers went ahead and ignored my presentation doing what he was doing and unfortunately they never found out the correct method of producing the Elliptical Boxes I was presenting. Yes he produced a box of some kind but the method of construction was wrong.

It has been good to see a number of members producing and using the skis that I had presented, but again they are lacking the information on how they can be used more effectively.

The reason why I have not been using Template Tom is when I logged in with my new provider I was unable to use that name.

Template Tom


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Don't give up Tom. Some of us are using your methods with great success. And I am very grateful for your efforts. Being in an imperial world, I cannot exactly duplicate your projects. But I am fully capable of creating a similar project using what I have.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

i have interest in using guides, in fact after reading some of your posts i built a box joint jig using guides on my router table


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

*Using Template Guides*



Mike Gager said:


> i have interest in using guides, in fact after reading some of your posts i built a box joint jig using guides on my router table


Mike sorry but that is your first problem you have been listening to some others that are trying to convince people like yourself to use the Jig Holder (Box) with the router table. It was never intended to be used on the table only in the plunge mode. There is no doubt it could be used on the table for a limited number of projects. I could list a great number of routing processes with the router in the plunge mode that COULD NOT BE ACHIEVED if used on the table.

Template Tom


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

RustyW said:


> Don't give up Tom. Some of us are using your methods with great success. And I am very grateful for your efforts. Being in an imperial world, I cannot exactly duplicate your projects. But I am fully capable of creating a similar project using what I have.


Rusty

I am pleased to hear you are finding the method satisfactory and I wish others would do what you are doing. Changing the metric to imperial to suit what you have to work with. PM me if you have any specific questions on any project as I find it a waste of my time posting to find that someone is instructing others on how he would use the Jig Holder but not producing any projects to show how it is done.

Template Tom

P.S. It is now eight weeks since we had the fire in the house and hopefully we will get back in a few days as most of the work has been done. I do look in every day and if there is someone in need of help I am willing to assist but I will refrain from posting any information to be told it can be done on the table when there is no evidence presented.

Tom


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Tom,

I was not a member when whatever happened occurred. It does not matter for the one thing I enjoy most about this forum is a novice like myself can ask a question and I get 3.. or 4.. 0r 5.. different ways to do it. Sometimes they even discuss the merits of each amongst each other and sometimes, yes, they disagree. When they disagree is often the most helpful, for it gets me thinking about which method is best for me. I too am interested in learning more about using templates, freehand and in the table. 

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

I ONLY use the plunge router mode on the router table, it holds the box/Jig Holder in place on the router table, I have not found one project that I can't do on top of the router table....one table for many jobs,just like having my jig saw mounted in the router table..

Just like having a pin router on the same router table..it's no big deal..


=========





Doak said:


> Mike sorry but that is your first problem you have been listening to some others that are trying to convince people like yourself to use the Jig Holder (Box) with the router table. It was never intended to be used on the table only in the plunge mode. There is no doubt it could be used on the table for a limited number of projects. I could list a great number of routing processes with the router in the plunge mode that COULD NOT BE ACHIEVED if used on the table.
> 
> Template Tom


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> I ONLY use the plunge router mode on the router table, it holds the box/Jig Holder in place on the router table, I have not found one project that I can't do on top of the router table....one table for many jobs,just like having my jig saw mounted in the router table..
> 
> ...


What you are saying Bj you are not using the router that is in the router table only using the table as a 'stand' for the Jig holder to sit on, then using a second router in the plunge mode. This I have also done, simply used the table as a means of holding my new top to take my Jig holder and plunge router. But this is not what comes over in your postings

Not clear on what you are suggesting here."Just like having a pin router on the same router table"

Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Take the time and check out My Gallery, you will see many snapshots of the router tables use in many ways not just for the ski jig..it's use for the Horz.router setup,jig saw,pin router,many other setups..

I have a pin router setup on one router tables with the standard router setup...

The Gallery has over 7,000 items posted by me..it will take you a bit of time to view them all but you will be amazed of ways I use it and all the ski jigs and projects I have made with it.. 

I should say I don't like using the Jig holder box that you like to use,, I do use it for the MilesCraft products but that's about it..you will see that in my gallery as well..



==========



Doak said:


> What you are saying Bj you are not using the router that is in the router table only using the table as a 'stand' for the Jig holder to sit on, then using a second router in the plunge mode. This I have also done, simply used the table as a means of holding my new top to take my Jig holder and plunge router. But this is not what comes over in your postings
> 
> Not clear on what you are suggesting here."Just like having a pin router on the same router table"
> 
> Tom


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Take the time and check out My Gallery, you will see many snapshots of the router tables use in many ways not just for the ski jig..it's use for the Horz.router setup,jig saw,pin router,many other setups..
> 
> ...


Bj

Still confused on what you are trying to tell me as you have not really answered my question. As for the Jig Holder Box I use and you dislike, except for using the milescraft products only confirms that you have very little knowledge of the method I had been trying to get over to others to introduce New Routing Techniques and Safety with the router. 

For example; the Spice rack ends that Bob wanted to produce with safety and lately the elliptical trinket box I tried to introduce was deleted by me because of your negative attitude. Your answer to the making the box is typical of some of the methods I have witnessed in magazines (and that was where the project first initiated) and books, because they had never considered an alternative method, they were unaware that a safer method was available. 

That was all I wanted to get over to others "There are alternative methods of producing the same item". Looking through your gallery, again, as this was not the first time, I was unable to find any evidence of you understanding how the jig holder is used, and how the templates were produced, as there have not been any postings demonstrating how they are used. Maybe you would like to find something for me. Everyone is led to believe you are the master of the router with your many postings, (and maybe you are) but there has been very little seen of any completed projects you have produced.

So if you do not wish to use the jig holder the way I have developed it, maybe you can butt out when someone requests more information on the method I use, and who knows you may learn something of the method. 

It has been said by others "submit a series of photographs showing the stages". This method goes further than simply looking at a number of pictures, as there are details of construction to understand before a process is completed. I have witnessed some photo shoots by Harry trying to give details on how the object was produced. If I had initially presented Harry with a number of pics he would have been the first to comment on getting more detail as the pics were not enough. The pics Harry submitted were useful to show the finished product but he missed at least three important stages that led to the completion of the boxes.

Bj I could have brought greater interest to the members on the use of the router with the aid of template guides, if I had been left to submit the answers.

So I will leave it to you and a reminder to others."IF YOU ARE STILL USING THE SAME TECHNIQUES YOU WILL END UP PRODUCING THE SAME RESULTS"

Template Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hang on there Tom, the shots that I presented of the making of elliptical trinket boxes were taken well before I became a member of router forums, therefore there was no reason to photograph the intermediate stages. ALL my many projects since becoming a member have had detailed photo shoots, not just geometric drawings.

I shall be quite happy to present a full photo shoot of the making of an elliptical trinket box if there is the demand for it. I can't recall an occasion when I haven't met a challenge. There was the "gold" pen, I couldn't afford a gold rod so I settled for brass. Then a stainless steel pen was suggested and I produced one, photo shoot and all. A couple of days ago Bj suggested mounting a small router on skis for delicate signs, that's now finished except for painting tomorrow when it will be presented, photo shoot and all. You will no doubt cringe at the way I've made the ski ends, but it's the way most members would want, quick simple and no templates because it's a one off job, if I intended to produce several, then I certainly would have made a template.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

" I could have brought greater interest to the members"
Sorry you just don't get it  Mike hit on the head with his last post to you and I 2nd. that post.

" Jig Holder Box " This is a OPEN forum and I just call them like I see them, if it's lame I will say that and if it's great I will say that..anyone can add a commit and I wish all would do that, it helps more than you know..
Always more than one way to skin a cat,,,it many not be your way ..but it works for most.

" if I had been left to submit the answers." I will never block your answers or try and railroad your project .

I real sorry you will never get it or to say see it from my view point..

Keep on doing it your way and I will do the same..you may not like what I come up with but it works for me,,,after all it's just wood...and fun hobby for me.. 

To get it ,open the Gallery you will see pictures to the right of the pictures you will see a post that goes with that picture, click on the post and you will see the details all about the picture,some times to much text..  11,435 posted items 

"It's fine to disagree with other members as long as you respect their opinions." 
MIKE
Senior Moderator


========



Doak said:


> Bj
> 
> Still confused on what you are trying to tell me as you have not really answered my question. As for the Jig Holder Box I use and you dislike, except for using the milescraft products only confirms that you have very little knowledge of the method I had been trying to get over to others to introduce New Routing Techniques and Safety with the router.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

Doak said:


> Mike sorry but that is your first problem you have been listening to some others that are trying to convince people like yourself to use the Jig Holder (Box) with the router table. It was never intended to be used on the table only in the plunge mode. There is no doubt it could be used on the table for a limited number of projects. I could list a great number of routing processes with the router in the plunge mode that COULD NOT BE ACHIEVED if used on the table.
> 
> Template Tom


umm i didnt use the jig holder i simply built a box joint jig and used a guide bushing to guide the jig in order to make the box joints. not sure why that is a "problem" i was just trying to help you out by saying your posts are what made me consider looking into using guides


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

Mike Gager said:


> umm i didnt use the jig holder i simply built a box joint jig and used a guide bushing to guide the jig in order to make the box joints. not sure why that is a "problem" i was just trying to help you out by saying your posts are what made me consider looking into using guides


Sorry Mike 
I misread your first posting as I thought you were talking about the Jig Holder that was being miscalled 
Tom


----------



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

Tom,

I am one of those interested in your projects, perhaps even downloading. I'm a beginner trying to build up my skills and I often make mistakes or do stupid things (for example in the post below this).

I just wanted to say keep up the good work and maybe someday I can create projects that are half as good as yours. Keep posting.


----------

